# Mit Super Mario & Co zu besserem Sex



## Gamer090 (22. November 2014)

Hi zusammen

Habe auf der Webseite einer Zeitung eine News gelesen die etwas eigenartig klingt, wer zockt, verbessert damit sein Sexleben. 
Und zwar: 



RPG fördern die Kreativität
Wissenspiele fördern Sicherheit und Souveränität
Shooter fördern die Präzision
Rennspiele trainieren Ausdauer und Feingefühl
Strategiespiele helfen strategisch vorzugehen
Sportspiele fördern die Zielgenauigkeit und die Übersicht
Jump n' Run Spiele fördern die  Geschicklichkeit
Wie viel Wahrheit drin steckt, tja, das muss wohl jeder selber Herausfinden.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. November 2014)

Das stimmt schon, ich habe dank CoD und CS:GO eine deutlich bessere Reaktion als z.B Schulkameraden. Man merkt es richtig wenn der Trainer pfeifft und wir ein kleines Ball schnappen sollen welches ungefähr in der Mitte zwischen uns beiden liegt. Ich bin immer schneller egal ob links vs rechts oder what ever.

Strategie und Wirtschaftssimulationen: Klar, man passt eben auf Sachen auf, auf die viele nicht aufpassen, z.B nicht ständig alles in die Armee pumpen sondern auch Wirtschaft


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, ich habe dank CoD und CS:GO eine deutlich bessere Reaktion als z.B Schulkameraden. Man merkt es richtig wenn der Trainer pfeifft und wir ein kleines Ball schnappen sollen welches ungefähr in der Mitte zwischen uns beiden liegt. Ich bin immer schneller egal ob links vs rechts oder what ever.
> 
> Strategie und Wirtschaftssimulationen: Klar, man passt eben auf Sachen auf, auf die viele nicht aufpassen, z.B nicht ständig alles in die Armee pumpen sondern auch Wirtschaft


 Absolut richtig, und Half-Life und Unreal: Tournament sind auch der Grund, warum so viele Leute schon ihre Spinnen- und Höhenangst überwunden haben.
Und dank Civilization und Sim City habe ich auch mehr Ahnung von Politik und Wirtschaft als die meisten anderen an meiner Uni.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, ich habe dank CoD und CS:GO eine deutlich bessere Reaktion als z.B Schulkameraden. Man merkt es richtig wenn der Trainer pfeifft und wir ein kleines Ball schnappen sollen welches ungefähr in der Mitte zwischen uns beiden liegt. Ich bin immer schneller egal ob links vs rechts oder what ever.


 
Games sind eben nicht nur gut um uns zu unterhalten da hast du Recht. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Absolut richtig, und Half-Life und Unreal: Tournament sind auch der Grund, warum so viele Leute schon ihre Spinnen- und Höhenangst überwunden haben.
> Und dank Civilization und Sim City habe ich auch mehr Ahnung von Politik und Wirtschaft als die meisten anderen an meiner Uni.



Gamen bringt mehr als das Zeugs aus den Büchern.


----------



## drebbin (23. November 2014)

Ich merke ebenfalls das ich durch langes WoW zocken durchaus viele englische Begriffe kenne...nadann auf zum nächsten Add-On ..ich meine natürlich zur nächsten Lehrstunde


----------



## Icephoen1x (23. November 2014)

Ernsthaft? Die zielgenauigkeit? Wtf


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2014)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich merke ebenfalls das ich durch langes WoW zocken durchaus viele englische Begriffe kenne...nadann auf zum nächsten Add-On ..ich meine natürlich zur nächsten Lehrstunde


 
Ich habe auch durch Games und Filme Englisch gelernt, kann es nicht so gut wie andere aber verstehe das meiste. 



Icephoen1x schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Die zielgenauigkeit? Wtf


 
Klar, dafür sind Games doch da.


----------



## Kinguin (23. November 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, ich habe dank CoD und CS:GO eine deutlich bessere Reaktion als z.B Schulkameraden. Man merkt es richtig wenn der Trainer pfeifft und wir ein kleines Ball schnappen sollen welches ungefähr in der Mitte zwischen uns beiden liegt. Ich bin immer schneller egal ob links vs rechts oder what ever.



Dann glaube ich aber eher,dass deine Schulkameraden selbst nicht so wirklich Sport bzw keinen "Reflex" Sport ,oder vllt bist du auch einfach schlich sportlicher oder schneller
Jemand ,der richtig zb Kampfsport oder Fussball macht,sollte eigentlich immer bessere Reflexe haben als jemand ,der nur Egoshooter spielt
Zumindest wenn es um den sportlichen Punkt geht
Wir hatten auch paar Leute,die sehr intensiv und gut CS gezockt haben 
Sportlich waren sie aber trotzdem mies,und damit meine ich nicht nur Beweglichkeit,Ausdauer oder Kraft,sondern wirklich Reflex mäßig
Nur weil man ne gute Hand Augen Koordination in Videospielen hat,bzw halt im Umgang mit der Maus,ist man nicht gleich schnell genug um zb ein guter Torwart zu sein ^^
Dafür war ich aber zb nie so gut wie die in CS 

zum Topic:
Interessant das Sexleben auch ?  naja Dinge wie Kreativität,Feingefühl und Geschicklichkeit haben noch nie geschadet 
Ne also die schlechten Witze mal beiseite,klar hat Gaming auch seine lehrreichen Seiten

Ich habe meinen englischen Wortschatz gut erweitern können,weil ich gerne auch viele Games auf Englisch zocke
Spiele können daher auch recht informativ sein oder eben halt die Konzentratiosnfähigkeit steigern
Jedoch sind sie kein kompletter oder perfekter Ersatz für den Alltag,ich habe trotzdem nicht immer Schule geschwänzt,weil ich meine Games auf Englisch gezockt habe 
Oder halt die Geschichts oder Sozialwissenschaftsstunden 
Games sind halt ne gute Ergänzung,genauso wie Bücher und Filme,aus denen man auch viel lernt - aber sie reichen halt auch nicht alleine
aber in aller erster Linie dienen Games für mich zum Abschalten und Versinken in einer andere Welt,ob nen DarkSouls oder  so lehrreich ist mir ehrlich gesagt dann auch egal 

ps:einige Dinge verstehe ich aber nicht so ganz,Rennspiele Ausdauer - naja nicht so wirklich ^^


----------



## ich558 (23. November 2014)

Icephoen1x schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Die zielgenauigkeit? Wtf


 
Ich sag nur Headshot


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2014)

Geralt von Riva war doch unser Sexlehrer oder nicht?  The Witcher wird im Artikel als "Vorbild" genommen, das Spiele das Sexleben bereichern können.


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2014)

Icephoen1x schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Die zielgenauigkeit? Wtf


 
Das ist ja noch gar nix, nach mehreren hundert Stunden Baldur's Gate habe ich damals angefangen, sogar arkane Fähigkeiten auszubilden.

Nachdem ich in GTA: San Andreas eine Zeit lang ins Fitness-Studio gegangen bin, habe ich darüber hinaus gemerkt, dass auch mein Bizeps größer und meine Bauchmuskeln deutlich straffer geworden sind - Computerspiele bewirken also so einiges, auch wenn viele das nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch gar nix, nach mehreren hundert Stunden Baldur's Gate habe ich damals angefangen, sogar arkane Fähigkeiten auszubilden.
> 
> Nachdem ich in GTA: San Andreas eine Zeit lang ins Fitness-Studio gegangen bin, habe ich darüber hinaus gemerkt, dass auch mein Bizeps größer und meine Bauchmuskeln deutlich straffer geworden sind - Computerspiele bewirken also so einiges, auch wenn viele das nicht wahrhaben wollen.


 
Ein Virtuelles Fitnessstudio und das auch noch günstiger als das echte  das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. November 2014)

Noch besser ist _FIFA_, da trainierst du quasi permanent deine Ausdauer und verbesserst gleichzeitig die Zielgenauigkeit.


----------



## Gamer090 (23. November 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Noch besser ist _FIFA_, da trainierst du quasi permanent deine Ausdauer und verbesserst gleichzeitig die Zielgenauigkeit.


 
Und das mit einem Gamepad


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Spiele mit stark dreidimensionalem  Leveldesign fördern definitiv das räumliche Denkvermögen.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. November 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Spiele mit stark dreidimensionalem  Leveldesign fördern definitiv das räumliche Denkvermögen.



Das schon aber mit Sex hat es eigentlich wenig zu tun, oder?


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Habe auf der Webseite einer Zeitung eine News gelesen die etwas eigenartig klingt, wer zockt, verbessert damit sein Sexleben.
> Und zwar:
> ...



Hihi, danke hast mich zum Lachen gebracht.


----------



## Teutonnen (24. November 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das schon aber mit Sex hat es eigentlich wenig zu tun, oder?




Naja vielleicht hilft's bei der Lochfindung...


----------



## Kinguin (24. November 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das schon aber mit Sex hat es eigentlich wenig zu tun, oder?



Naja strategischen Vorgehen hat auch wenig mit Sex zu tun ^^ ,oder gehts da eher um die Planung wie man ne Frau rumkriegt ? 
Ne jetzt mal im Ernst,einige Dinge ergeben aber echt keinen Sinn,zb rennspiele und Ausdauer


----------

